# Social Services



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Some long term friends of ours have now reached the age of late 70's,He has now got Parkinsons and they have been advised they tell me by the SS, that they should have separate bank accounts, is this to protect each other from any financial loss, or does anyone have an answer to how it would affect claims etc, as they do need adaptions to the home.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats probably easier said than done in todays world Cabby.
Banks can be bloody minded if the applicant does not tick all their boxes. Even if they have had an account for years and bundles of wedge en tap.

Ray.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Personally I would do the opposite and make sure everything is in joint names. Makes life easier when the inevitable happens. Also stops the meddlers getting at the money if one ends up in care.

Martin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe someone in SS s trying to help in case the husband needs to go into care. The care costs would be means-tested if public funds were applied for. I am not sure, but maybe the total of a joint account would be counted as his assets, since legally he would have access to all the money. If some of it were in an account in the wife's name it would not be counted as his assets.

But without knowing more, that is just a guess from someone who only knows half the rules.

Geoff


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Maybe someone in SS s trying to help in case the husband needs to go into care. The care costs would be means-tested if public funds were applied for. I am not sure, but maybe the total of a joint account would be counted as his assets, since legally he would have access to all the money. If some of it were in an account in the wife's name it would not be counted as his assets.
> 
> But without knowing more, that is just a guess from someone who only knows half the rules.
> 
> Geoff


I agree with Geoff, but I can also see the practicalities of having a joint account too.

We have always had separate accounts that our incomes are paid into, but we both pay an amount each month into a joint account, which we call the 'Household' account. Maybe this sort of arrangement would suit them.

Chris


----------



## Zoppydog (Jul 17, 2013)

I used to work with SS and also had parents who needed assistance so have experience on both sides. I was an assessor for Family Carers and I recommend any family member contacts their local Family Carer network. They give free and impartial advice on a whole range of topics. Their website is familycarers.org.uk 
In answer to the original question SS do " halve" joint accounts/ assets when doing any financial assessments. 
I get a bit passionate about Family Carers support so if anyone needs help/advice I can at least point you in the right direction so feel free to pm me
Chris


----------



## Zoppydog (Jul 17, 2013)

I should have also said parkinsons.org.uk has Specialist Advisors who can give both physical and social advice. Another great organisation.
Your friends may not feel ready for the support just yet but it's worth knowing about
Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Chris

If the assessment process 'halves' the assets of joint accounts I was obviously wrong about why the SS suggested splitting the account, but I was surmising.

So why would they suggest it? Unless the person doing so does not know the assessment process well.

It also occurs to me that if a person has just over the limit of assets for claiming they could open a joint account with almost anyone but with the requirement for joint sinatories and no bank card for the person who was a only nominal joint account holder. 

I suppose it has already been done, but do SS assessment go so deeply into arrangements?

AFAIK my Mother could have done this (she was always financially astute) - when she was in early parts of Parkinson's she got very friendly with the local rep for UKBA charity and they used to go drinking together. My Mother ended up in a very nice care home that UKBA ran. Goodness knows what arrangements those two got up to over a few gins:surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think

It May well have to do with the possibility of residential care

Where her money cannot be used for his support

Or if extra care is needed in the home
Only his money can be taken into account

she is totally independent and so is her money

Check, I've been retired a fair few years

Aldra


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Obvious thought would be that if his income/pension &/or assets are higher than hers, a joint account that was split 50/50 for assessment purposes would be more beneficial than him being assessed singly? (Always assuming of course that his assets are greater than hers.)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> I think
> 
> It May well have to do with the possibility of residential care
> 
> ...


Sandra

I suggested that, but Chris replied that the account would be cosidered 50/50 for assessment..

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Im not sure
Whatever is in her name

Belongs to her and not to him

I don't think they can take 

Her money

Damm I should have kept upwiththe legislation

Retired or not

Aldra


----------

